# advice about mother and toddler groups



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

I wasnt sure where the best place to post this way so sorry if its in the wrong place!

I would like to open a mother and toddler group at my local village hall to hopefully raise some funds for the village and get back into childcare again. 

I wasnt sure whether I would need certain qualifications etc to do it? I have part of my NVQ2 in childcare but didnt get to finish it as left the nursery due to depression from ttc. Now things have changed and I want to get back into childcare again but thought this would be more beneficial and easier for me to commit to as we have a 9mth old puppy to look after so he cant be left for too long at a time. 

Any help/advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Jo x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi
as far as i know you don't need specific qualifications if it is a mother and toddler group and I don't think you need to be registered as you wont be caring for the children as such (as they are with a parent) and it would be under 2hrs per day. To get the best up to date information your local early years department would be able to help.  
If you are interested in gaining your level 2 there are lots of training providers out there.  If it wasn't too long ago you did the work you may be able to use it, however just to let you know the old NVQ's have slightly changed so depending on when you did your training you may be able to use it and carry on with what you have.
when i was setting up nurseries i found the best place to get some equipment was the car boots, they were fab, especially if you got there very early as there was always some good stuff to be had!!
good luck with it, there are not many of these groups left, and would certainly benefit your local area.  (feel free to pm me if i can help in any way)


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ccoombes

thanks for the reply. my nvq was only done last year so its not too old (i hope!!) i did 3 out of the 7 units as i left the nursery as previously mentioned. i will ring my local early years department tomorrow and find out the info i need.

do you know whether i would need a level 3 nvq to be a childminder?   

thanks again

jo


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, as far as i now you need a level 3 and the ealry years department would expect you to do their childminding course also.  you would also have to be registered with OFSTED who would have to come out and inspect your property (all the areas ised for the childminding) to get regisetered, then monitor you through regular inspections.  If you have children who can claim nursery education grant, and you wish to claim that for them you must deliver planned activities to meet the foundation stage, you would also be expected to deliver Birth to 3 Matters for the under 3's.  this said in september a new curriculum comes into play -the early years foundation stage, which overtakes birth to 3 and current fondation stage, but it is very similiar just extra bits in it to consider.  hope thats of come help.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep thats very helpful thanks ccoombes, i have also done the birth - 3 course via the nursery so know what some of the things they will want me to do if i became a childminder. 

thank you


----------

